# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Magjistari i rrjetit ngecet në hapin e fundit

## Delilah

Kam nje problem nese mundeni me ndihmoni. Dua te krijoj nje *"Set up a home or small office network"* nga *Contorl Panel > Network Connectins*. Problemi qendron qe kur arrij ne hapin e fundin dritarja dialoguese ngelet si ne figuren me poshte. (kam pritur gjat kohe dhe kjo akoma nuk mbaron)

----------


## dardani8

Shko ne *start* pastaj ne *run* dhe shkruaje *cmd* ne dritaren qe te hapet shkruaje *ping 127.0.0.1* dhe shiko se a po merr pergjigjje.
nese jo ip stack nuk eshte ne rregull e instaluar.

Fute cd e xp ne cd room dhe me pastaj shko ne *software* dhe me pastaj ne add and reamove windows components dhe shiko se cilat networking komponente te windowsit mungojn dhe instaloj.

----------


## Delilah

Po, mari pergjigje kur e shkruaj *ping 127.0.0.1* ne *cmd*. Por prap vazhdon i njejti problem. Ndonje ide tjeter....

----------


## dardani8

Po ti instalosh network komponenteat ke provuar apo jo.

merre edhe ket prgram http://old.www.iup.edu/house/resnet/winfix.shtm dhe provoje .

----------


## Delilah

O Dardan prap asgje njejt... ne hapin e fundit me bllokohet kur e bej *Set up a home or small office network*. I provova keta qe me the ty jan mire.

----------


## dardani8

Shiko tek Lan network dhe tek properities a i ki te aktivizuara keto si me poshte nese po deaktivizoj apo edhe deinstaloj

*Deterministic network enhancer
Qos Packet Scheduler
IP version 6*

Fute cd e XP ne cd rom dhe ne *run*  shkruaje *sfc /scannow* 
benja pc nje scan me antivirus dhe me antispyware dhe adware.
Nese ki ndonje program per ta bere scan registry ndoshta ki ndonje problem ne registry, nese te gjitha keto nuk kryjne pune atehere e vetmja zgjidhje eshte te riparosh windowsin.

Nese asbjera nuk ben pune

----------


## Delilah

I kam provuar te gjitha keta, nuk jam aq fillestar sa qe mi tregon keta gjera.  Une kerkova ndihme nga ata qe e dine kete problem (pra ju ka ndodhur kjo gje), e jo vetem provo kete e provo ate. Nejse, flm per kohen qe ke harxhuar per pergjigjet  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## dardani8

Jetmirv

Une as nuk thash se je fillestar e asgje nese nuk deshiron ti provosh ata hapat eshte e drejt e jotja, por te lutem mos be ketu komente pa lidhje, si :" kerkoj ndihme nga ata qe dine per kete problem", sepse ne informatike nuk ka asnjehere nje shabllone  ne baze te se ciles  munde te zgjidhen  problemet.
Jepja nej te kerkuar ne google dhe gjen raste si i yti.

----------


## nince_tutes

eshte ne rrjet PC yt  me te tjere?

----------

